# Bait Tube (How To) Kayak



## Stressless

This is how to make a cheap dang near indestructible bait tube for a kayak. 

I've had this out a number of times and a couple tricks, put larger baits in tail first (you'll see) so they swim with the current.

Tip: Try to keep it half in the water while loading baits so they don't get more stressed then need be.

Tip: Never unhook the D ring once underway - The entire system will sink while you watch.












All the parts required - a 4" seems way to big and 2" to small the 3" schedule 40 seems "just right".









Take the clean out plug and mark the center .. a phillips and hammer makes a nice divot to set the drill bit into.









Take the nyloc and washer and work on, a vice grip and "lever" helps.









After you work on one side use a 1/4 bit and drill through - set the pin through and put the other washer and nyloc on - cinch up tight.

I add a number of 1/4" holes for water to flow through to the bait. Also reduces drag - 









Glue on top cap clean out collar and bottom drain then add 1/4" rope. Feed through ring, then 1/4" hole into bait tube - work through second 1/4" hole and tie off. 









This will prevent the cap from falling off and sinking - also while underway it pulls strait in the water and doesn't thrash around and beat up your kayak.









Tie an overhand loop into the rope about 18" back (so when fighting a fish or adding biat you have a loop to connect to...









... the D Ring you connect to the overhand loop knot at the end of the rope. 

I attach the D Ring to the kayak and both loops are through the D Ring as shown when underway and stowed. When I'm getting bait I just toss over the side (both still connected) and then it's an easy job to lift 1/2 way out of the water and add baits (tail first for big baits that can't trun in the tube). 

Thanks it - about $6-7 of parts and keeps shrimp, pins, cigar minnows and ruby's very alive.

Cheers,
Stressless


----------



## Foulhook

Awesome that you shared this very cool idea.


----------



## gatoryak

been wondering how you guys do this! - thanks


----------



## Bill Braskey

Nice job. Thanks!


----------



## bnz

I do the same except that I use ABS instead of pvc as it is lighter and will actually float. Very nice job indeed. :thumbsup:

My smaller 1½" tube:


















My larger 4" tube (you see it floating just under the surface):


----------



## chaps

I made one and it works well. How do you guys get individual bait out with out the rest escaping?


----------



## BlackJeep

Hey Bob, you know I like to do things the hard way (like pushing Hobie street wheels through the sand), but I may have to build one and try this sometime. At least for offshore... I like my Frabill Flo-Troll buckets inshore. 

If you think about it, drop me a line if you're getting an offshore crew together. I've been hunting night trout in the sound lately, but haven't been offshore since the tournament.


----------



## Stressless

Chaps - Well geezze, I hold one end out of the water and other end is in the water (the "bottom" end has the grate on it). 

Most likely your Q was reference the way to slide one out and leave the rest in the tube. - one the reasons I like the 3" best is fits the cup of my hand - tip it up slightly and the baits kinda line up and slip down the bottom of the trough. If I don't like #1 bait in line I just shove the lucky bastard back with two fingers and another pops around (remember they're slippery little suckers) and I grab that one. I usually only have 5-7 larger baits (cigs) or a couple dozen shrimp. Hope that helps? A Video would be best to understand but once you hold it 2 secs - Pop - goes the light bulb over your head - 

Garret - trying to get out and prefish the snappers prior to the 1st, I'll call - I'ld like to night fish if you have the stuff.

Stressless


----------



## BlackJeep

Bob, just saw your post. I do have all the lights for night fishing if you go again. I do it often inshore, but haven't been offshore at night unless I count this morning. Went to 3 Barges, launching from Chickenbone in the dark. The grouper bite was on.

I made one of your tubes. Took me 15 mins. I fished with live bait most of the day today and had a lot of action including 2 monster grouper (I'm assuming) that I couldn't get up. I landed another much smaller one and released it.


----------



## MrPhoShiz

After seeing blackjeeps in action I think I might make one. Keeps gear out of my cabin space and seemed to work pretty well.


----------

